# Slawsa on sale



## jbt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a heads up. Slawsa is on sale until 3/31/2013. Webb site is slawsa.com. I just ordered 6 jars on Sunday after reading some rave reviews both here and on line.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

$2.29 jar at our store


----------



## jbt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds great to me! The problem I have is it isn't for sale in California. What store is it and do they do mail order?

Thanks, Jack


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

jbt1 said:


> Sounds great to me! The problem I have is it isn't for sale in California. What store is it and do they do mail order?
> 
> Thanks, Jack


Piggly Wiggly. Dont know if they ship. Here in the Savannah area it's in Wally, Publix, Kroger and some FoodLions.


----------



## jbt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give them a call.

Jack


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

Its pretty good stuff.


----------



## jbt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

It doesn't appear that any of these stores will ship. Thanks for the info though. It appears that I'm stuck with the slawsa webb site. That is until it catches on in California.

Jack


----------



## allen (Jun 13, 2014)

I gave $3.99 a jar. Damn good stuff, Just wish it would be cheaper.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 13, 2014)

Allen said:


> I gave $3.99 a jar. Damn good stuff, Just wish it would be cheaper.



For the amount/ingredient amount used for the typical use like a hot dog or a hamburger, what is your cost on ketchup and/or mustard? Slawsa is the same cost condiment... honestly.


----------



## allen (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea your right, this Slawsa is great on pretty much everything


----------

